# Los de GRAN CIUDAD NO ENTREIS porque os va a DERROYER EL ALMA



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.

Y ahora mirad esta casa brutal a 10 minutos de Ferrol, en el medio del campo con tu terreno de 1400m2,
tienes a 10 minutos el hospital o centros de salud y grandes hipermercados como Alcampo, Carrefour,Mercadona, también Decathlon.
A 15 minutos playas espectaculares para hacer surf y 1000 montes para hacer senderismo.








Casa o chalet en venta en O Vilar (san Xiao), O Feal - Xubia, A Coruña


Magnífico chalet en Narón, enclavado en una finca, de 1.400m2, plantada con árboles frutales, un pequeño estanque, bodega, cierre de bloque y portal automátic




www.fotocasa.es


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Para mí esto es una vivienda digna, no digo de lujo, digo digna, que todo ser humano debería tener para ser feliz, estar sano, relajado, bien mentalmente.


----------



## Shy (15 May 2022)

El norte quita las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 May 2022)

Lejos de vecinos ruidosos y el criminal que venga de noche a merodear, al otro día será comida para los cerdos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 May 2022)

Se te cuela un albanokosovar en la casa y se puede tirar una semana hasta que lo descubras


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 May 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Lejos de vecinos ruidosos y el criminal que venga de noche a merodear, al otro día será comida para los cerdos.



A ver si el que vas a acabar siendo comida de los cerdos eres tú al no tener a nadie a quien alertar en caso de asalto


----------



## Sonny (15 May 2022)

No está mal. Suerte con la venta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 May 2022)

Sonny dijo:


> No está mal. Suerte con la venta.



Suerte con que aparezca en el GPS y los posibles compradores sean capaces de ir hasta ella


----------



## Gnomo (15 May 2022)

Ferrol ha perdido un tercio de su población en los últimos 40 años. Para el 2025 habrá perdido la cota de los 60.000 habitantes. 
¿Se sabe lo que van a hacer con el cuartel a parte de desguazar coches?


----------



## Karlb (15 May 2022)

250.000 y euros pero y el placer de salir cada mañana a la calle en el corazon de la ciudad, con todo lleno de cagadas de paloma, meadas por todas partes, todo lleno de grafitis, paredes mugrosas, multiculturalidad por doquier, pensar en si te habrán robado la moto, potas, estruendo constante, Mónica García, sirenas y sirenas, bocinas, cagadas de perro antipersona…


----------



## sinosuke (15 May 2022)

Una vivienda sin gotelé en las paredes? Estamos locos o qué???? 





La casa está guapa, si........


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver si el que vas a acabar siendo comida de los cerdos eres tú al no tener a nadie a quien alertar en caso de asalto



Al ignore, pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## Cabrea2 (15 May 2022)

Si vivir en el ferrol es vivir.....


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2022)

Lo económico, lo práctico, lo ecológico y probablemente hasta lo resiliente , es vivir en una ciudad y no en un chalet de un pueblo. Las cosas como son.

Si puedes sin problemas en el pueblo y te apaña, pues bien para ti.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se te cuela un albanokosovar en la casa y se puede tirar una semana hasta que lo descubras



Tío, que no, que no es así la película.
Merece la pena vivir en un chalet siempre.


----------



## imaginARIO (15 May 2022)

Un cuarto de millón de euros y en el culo de España.
Me sigue pareciendo caro.
Vale, es impagable no tener ningún hijo de puta arriba, a los lados y abajo, pero eso está en el puto culo de España.

¿Qué coño haces ahí?, ni el mercarroña te trae sus mierdas a donde Cristo perdió el gorro.
Y salvo que teletrabajes, a ver como te pagas los garbanzos.


----------



## Feriri88 (15 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver si el que vas a acabar siendo comida de los cerdos eres tú al no tener a nadie a quien alertar en caso de asalto




Desde que descubrí crímenes imperfectos veo con otros ojos las casas usanas


Tan fáciles de asaltar. Sin vallas, dos o tres puertas, lejos de los vecinos...


----------



## thanos2 (15 May 2022)

Pagas 200000, 300000, etc. lo que te pidan por un piso. 

Y encima te toca una familia "española", con un chico al que le gusta la musiquita actual a todo trapo, o que se cree gamer y está con disparos a 90 decibelios todo el día y toda la noche, mientras sus padres están en la otra punta de la casa o en otra casa.

Muerte en vida.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Un cuarto de millón de euros y en el culo de España.
> Me sigue pareciendo caro.
> Vale, es impagable no tener ningún hijo de puta arriba, a los lados y abajo, pero eso está en el puto culo de España.
> 
> ...



Entiendo todos los defectos que le ves.
Pero es realmente satisfactorio despertarte cada mañana en una casa amplia, mirar por la ventana y solo ver verde.
Bajar a tu enorme cocina con encimera de mármol o granito o una mierda así.
Al final tu casa es tu madriguera, tu cueva, tu hogar.
Vivimos en las ciudades solo por el puto trabajo, es esclavitud.


----------



## angel2929 (15 May 2022)

Letra F en 2030 no podrás venderla ni alquilarla

Y para calentar eso hace falta ser rico


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Pues hay varios polígonos industriales alrededor y tienes la ciudad de la Coruña a 30 minutos.
Hay opciones.


----------



## mstrogoff (15 May 2022)

no pongo ejemplos, no vaya a ser que se ponga la gente a mirar y jodan el sitio,,,,pero eso es lo normal,,y hasta caro en ciertos sitios. Igual no esa mansión, pero si casa independiente con buena parcela y cerca de todos los servicios,,,eso si, el transporte público deja que desear y puede ser un problema si no se tiene medio de transporte. Nunca entenderé el empeño en vivir en cubículos salvo necesidad. si tu curro esta allí, pues igual tienes que cambiar de curro,,,aún ganando la mitad.


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Se paga el no-lugar.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Las grandes ciudades introducen a las personas en una carrera artificial de trabajo-mejora de estatus-apareciencia- trabajo

Que si el afterwork, el colegio privado de los niños, el coche alemán que no me puedo permitir, etc etc

Mucha gente que vive en la ciudad se gasta medio sueldo en chorradas que piensan que es "ocio" porque son muy cool.

Luego está el cateto del norte de A Coruña que después de trabajar su jornada de currito se va a su casa en el campo parecida a la que puse de ejemplo.

No tiene afterwork, ni vermuts, ni teatro ni opera, pero tiene su casoplon de 400m2 y sus 1500m2 de jardín para respirar y entretenerse.


----------



## Katakroker (15 May 2022)

Por ser puntilloso decir que el municipio o concello no es Ferrol sino Narón, muy extenso y disperso, con más población que Ferrol. Veis que está al lado del Jubia, gran rio truchero y padre de la ría.
Al lado de donde se ubicó la célebre ceca monetaria de Jubia en el XIX.
Y encina tiene el Febe a la puerta y autovía a 2 minutos


----------



## El centinela (15 May 2022)

Toda la gente que vive en chalet cuando va envejeciendo lo vende para mudarse a un piso centrico con todas las comodidades y servicios al alcance de la mano

Un chalet tiene gasto de jardin, las putas escaleras, gasto de calefaccion, coche para todo

En un piso centrico bajas y estas al lado de todo

Otra cosa es vivir en un semisotano interior de 30 metros cuadrados rodeado de jinchos

Un piso centrico espacioso exterior con vistas a algun parque y con todos los restaurantes, medicos, hospitales, colegios, supermercados, tiendas, universidad, etc a 10 minutos andando es la verdadera salud


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> no pongo ejemplos, no vaya a ser que se ponga la gente a mirar y jodan el sitio,,,,pero eso es lo normal,,y hasta caro en ciertos sitios. Igual no esa mansión, pero si casa independiente con buena parcela y cerca de todos los servicios,,,eso si, el transporte público deja que desear y puede ser un problema si no se tiene medio de transporte. Nunca entenderé el empeño en vivir en cubículos salvo necesidad. si tu curro esta allí, pues igual tienes que cambiar de curro,,,aún ganando la mitad.



Pero es que la gente que dice que "vives en el culo del mundo, estás lejos de todo"
Es la misma que después se tiene que tirar 20 minutos en taxi o 30 en metro para ir de la Puerta del Sol a Calle Goya.

Al final se pasan la vida en transporte.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 May 2022)

Buena choza, eso si, vale la mitad de lo que piden


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Por ser puntilloso decir que el municipio o concello no es Ferrol sino Narón, muy extenso y disperso, con más población que Ferrol. Veis que está al lado del Jubia, gran rio truchero y padre de la ría.
> Al lado de donde se ubicó la célebre ceca monetaria de Jubia en el XIX.
> Y encina tiene el Febe a la puerta



Exactamente, es en O Vilar, Jubia, Narón.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (15 May 2022)

Hay que hacer algunos apaños con el tutorial de @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Toda la gente que vive en chalet cuando va envejeciendo lo vende para mudarse a un piso centrico con todas las comodidades y servicios al alcance de la mano
> 
> Un chalet tiene gasto de jardin, las putas escaleras, gasto de calefaccion, coche para todo
> 
> ...



Te entiendo.
Pero creeme que la experiencia de tener tu jardín de 1500-2000m2 es genial, todo el mundo debería saber lo bien que se vive.
Y la infinita libertad que te hace sentir.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Buena choza, eso si, vale la mitad de lo que piden



Buah, si la vendieran por 125K la compro mañana.
Me apareció como publicidad personalizada en Burbuja.


----------



## AMP (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Para mí esto es una vivienda digna, no digo de lujo, digo digna, que todo ser humano debería tener para ser feliz, estar sano, relajado, bien mentalmente.



Menos de 500 m2 de casa y una hectárea de parcela es infravivienda.


----------



## Funci-vago (15 May 2022)

podria ser una buena casa para un funcionario, en este caso de la xunta.


----------



## midelburgo (15 May 2022)

En Galicia y toda la cornisa cantabrica, desde que llegaron el maiz y las patatas de America ya no se pasa tanta hambre.


----------



## ArmiArma (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Las grandes ciudades introducen a las personas en una carrera artificial de trabajo-mejora de estatus-apareciencia- trabajo



¿seguro? desde la pandemia se percibe otro ambiente mucho más relajado con ese tema


----------



## Kenthomi (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Ferrol jajajaja


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 May 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Ferrol jajajaja



El Ferrol del Caudillo.


----------



## angel2929 (15 May 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Toda la gente que vive en chalet cuando va envejeciendo lo vende para mudarse a un piso centrico con todas las comodidades y servicios al alcance de la mano
> 
> Un chalet tiene gasto de jardin, las putas escaleras, gasto de calefaccion, coche para todo
> 
> ...



El problema es que eso cuesta 1 millones de euros para arriba


----------



## jaguarxjr (15 May 2022)

El viernes firmé la hipoteca y la compra de una casa de 2 plantas construida en el 2007. 255 metros en un pueblo. Salón/cocina de casi 70 metros, 5 habitaciones, 3 baños, garaje y parcela de 300 metros, por un precio irrisorio. Segunda residencia.
A 20 minutos de mi ciudad de 85.000 habitantes con todos los servicios.
La auténtica salud.


----------



## Vorsicht (15 May 2022)

Decoración Paco reglamentaria!
Paco seal of quality!!!


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿seguro? desde la pandemia se percibe otro ambiente mucho más relajado con ese tema



Segurísimo.
Da igual que la gente se quiera relajar.
La ciudad no te lo permite.
Los alquileres no bajan.
Los precios suben.
Miles de inmigrantes deseando ir a matarse a trabajar.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Ferrol jajajaja



Ferrol es una mierda, pero Ferrolterra tiene cosas chulas.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Y cuanto endocrinos pediatricos hay por la zona ???? 

Lo digo porque yo necesito uno cerca y tal.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Buah, si la vendieran por 125K la compro mañana.
> Me apareció como publicidad personalizada en Burbuja.



Es lo que vale porque para eso no van a dar más de hipoteca y quien disponga de dicha liquidez no pasará mucho más de ahí.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Y cuanto endocrinos pediatricos hay por la zona ????
> 
> Lo digo porque yo necesito uno cerca y tal.



Pues buscando rápido en Google, he encontrado en Santiago de Compostela.
Endocrinos normales en Ferrol y Coruña.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es lo que vale porque para eso no van a dar más de hipoteca y quien disponga de dicha liquidez no pasará mucho más de ahí.



Joder, creo que tienes mala opinión de esta zona.
100.000eurazos ya lo vale un piso de 90m2 con menos de 20 años en mi pueblo de 5000 habitantes...


----------



## Padre_Karras (15 May 2022)

Pues me parece caro. Te consigo eso mismo por la mitad o incluso menos.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Siempre he dicho que el único sentido que le veo ir a Madrid o Barcelona es cuando tienes una dilatada experiencia qué vas a un puesto de responsabilidad con un sueldazo. 

Lo de ir en busca de oportunidades a empezar desde abajo es un timo en toda regla. Muchas penurias vas a pasar teniendo poca certeza de que vaya a valer la pena.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Pues me parece caro. Te consigo eso mismo por la mitad o incluso menos.



Pues por favor, pásame link porque estoy buscando para comprar algo así en Galicia.
No encuentro nada tan bueno por menos.


----------



## ray merryman (15 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El norte quita las ganas de vivir.



Había que decirlo y se dijo


----------



## Lemavos (15 May 2022)

No me voy a vivir a Galicia ni con tu dinero


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Había que decirlo y se dijo



Pues no te digo que no, he vivido muchos años con 130 días de lluvia anuales.
No es agradable, llega a deprimir.
Pero también es cierto que vivía como la clase media baja.

Si tienes un casoplon como ese, le pones un jacuzzi, piscina cubierta, billar, etc...
Seguro que los días no son tan grises.


----------



## ArmiArma (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Segurísimo.
> Da igual que la gente se quiera relajar.
> La ciudad no te lo permite.
> Los alquileres no bajan.
> ...



Sí bueno, puede ser. Las percepciones también difieren de edad y entorno.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No me voy a vivir a Galicia ni con tu dinero



Te llevo a comer el menú del día de 12euros de un restaurante que me sé del norte de Galicia y se te saltan las lágrimas de felicidad.
Incluye, jarra de vino y pan de pueblo, primero, segundo, postre, café con aguardiente y chupito.

Con una vistas espectaculares a una playa y laguna que es reserva protegida.


----------



## NIKK (15 May 2022)

Tiene que ser la hostia vivir como en inglaterra, todo el puto día del año lloviendo.


----------



## Lemavos (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Te llevo a comer el menú del día de 12euros de un restaurante que me sé del norte de Galicia y se te saltan las lágrimas de felicidad.
> Incluye, jarra de vino y pan de pueblo, primero, segundo, postre, café con aguardiente y chupito.
> 
> Con una vistas espectaculares a una playa y laguna que es reserva protegida.



Sino tienes pasta te jodes.

Te llevo a restaurantes top lleno de shorteens europeas en Barcelona por 40€ y te pones fino filipino.


----------



## Ederto (15 May 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Siempre he dicho que el único sentido que le veo ir a Madrid o Barcelona es cuando tienes una dilatada experiencia qué vas a un puesto de responsabilidad con un sueldazo.
> 
> Lo de ir en busca de oportunidades a empezar desde abajo es un timo en toda regla. Muchas penurias vas a pasar teniendo poca certeza de que vaya a valer la pena.



Claro, es mucho mejor ir en busca de oportunidades laborales a El Ferrol, donde el trabajo les sale por las orejas.

Vamos a asumir que nadie es gilipollas, y que si la gente se largó a las grandes ciudades es por algo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 May 2022)

De algo que sea general


----------



## Vivoenalemania (15 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se te cuela un albanokosovar en la casa y se puede tirar una semana hasta que lo descubras



Le dices Bir curve le pegas un tiro y lo entierras en el jardín que Pa eso está


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Sino tienes pasta te jodes.
> 
> Te llevo a restaurantes top lleno de shorteens europeas en Barcelona por 40€ y te pones fino filipino.



Te pensarás que las shorteens europeas están solo en Barcelona, donde vivo en Cascais, está a reventar de turistas a diario.


----------



## usuario baneado (15 May 2022)

Gracias por la info,ahora lo subo a 250.000€. A ver que tonto pica o tiene la capacidad económica. 
¿Pero que pareja tiene ahorrados sin ayuda de los padres 50.000€ sin que se lo hayan petado a viajes postconfitamiento?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 May 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Toda la gente que vive en chalet cuando va envejeciendo lo vende para mudarse a un piso centrico con todas las comodidades y servicios al alcance de la mano
> 
> Un chalet tiene gasto de jardin, las putas escaleras, gasto de calefaccion, coche para todo
> 
> ...



Yo con mi mierdisalud necesito tener urgencias a tres manzanas 

Joder, si hasta los putos zulos los he pillado al lado del hospital por si en un futuro me tocaba tener que vivir en uno de ellos


----------



## McNulty (15 May 2022)

Los paletos de pueblo ya no sabéis que hacer para engañaros, aceptad de una vez que sois pobres y que no podéis comprar en una ciudad grande.

Si tan perfecta es la vida en el campo, estaría petado cualquier pueblucho de hezpaña.


----------



## Javito68 (15 May 2022)

El sitio parece de escandalo, pero necesita un cambio de decoracion. Esa casa por 50k menos e invertirlo en cambio de revestimiento e instalaciones, tienes casa para 40 años sin problemas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 May 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> El sitio parece de escandalo, pero necesita un cambio de decoracion. Esa casa por 50k menos e invertirlo en cambio de revestimiento e instalaciones, tienes casa para 40 años sin problemas



Esa es otra, que todos hemos visto los programas de reformas 

Te pones a tocar cosas y aparecen vigas sin apuntalar, fijo que hay que asfaltar y retejar el tejado, las cañerías, los desagües,...


----------



## Padre_Karras (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pues por favor, pásame link porque estoy buscando para comprar algo así en Galicia.
> No encuentro nada tan bueno por menos.



Si, hombre, voy a hacerte de agente inmobiliario ahora. Digo que por ese precio hay casas así a patadas. Y más baratas también. Claro que depende de lo que busques y de la zona.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/37791221/



Esto para mí está bien pero igual quieres casoplon a pie mismito de playa.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/94954746/



Incluso esto por poco más de 40.000 está muy bien.

Yo vivo en casa con terreno que en Barcelona o Madrid costaría más de 500 K. Aquí si la pusiese a la venta, difícilmente me darían más de 150 K.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (15 May 2022)

Para poder trabajar en el hospital de El Ferrol hay que haber estudiado una carrera sanitaria. En la mayoría de casos, los que han estudiado IT están condenados a trabajar en Barcelona o Madrid.


----------



## andresitozgz (15 May 2022)

El mantenimiento y coste de calentar esa casa equivale al doble del salario medio que puedes encontrar a 100 km a la redonda de esa casa.

Casa ideal para aquellos que no tienen amigos, familia o conocidos a los que visitar o con los que pasar un rato, si tu plan para el domingo es reparar los 17 desperfectos que han surgido a lo largo de la semana y con suerte saludar a lo lejos a Sigifredo, ese abuelo entrañable de 97 años que vive al lado


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

jaja 250.000


----------



## Können (15 May 2022)

Si quieres tener dos trabajos, el que te genera ingresos y el que tienes que dedicar a mantener la casa y el terreno, es una opción apta para esclavos.

Ahora, si no trabajas, pues es algo de puta madre tener un solo trabajo.


----------



## B. Golani (15 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El norte quita las ganas de vivir.



EL CALOR DE SEVILLA O CORDOBA , LO VA A SUFRIR SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## B. Golani (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



He vivido en ciudad y campo , el campo solo tiene una desventaja , bueno dos , hace falta coche si o si. Y ademas sale mas caro calentar la casa en invierno (si tienes arbolado siempre puedes usar caldera de leña.


----------



## eljusticiero (15 May 2022)

Me la compro para el madmax, ¿que te parece 190 kilotones? 250 k me parece muy caro en un tierra envejecida.


----------



## Otto_69 (15 May 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Un cuarto de millón de euros y en el culo de España.
> Me sigue pareciendo caro.
> Vale, es impagable no tener ningún hijo de puta arriba, a los lados y abajo, pero eso está en el puto culo de España.
> 
> ...



Mercadonas hay dos con reparto y si eres ingeniero puedes currar en Navantia desarrollando las fragatas mas avanzadas del mundo o coger el coche y ponerte en media hora en Coruña.


----------



## Biluao (15 May 2022)

Ha bajado 25000 euros, y no la vende... y los pisos cutres por ese precio y más en Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao... sí. ¿Por qué será?...


----------



## esquilero (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...




y todas esas personas que opinan que Ferrol es el Detroit español?

Es cierto?


----------



## Otto_69 (15 May 2022)

El invierno es humedo pero no frio, si esta bien aislada con una caldera de pellets arreglas bien.


----------



## Otto_69 (15 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Para poder trabajar en el hospital de El Ferrol hay que haber estudiado una carrera sanitaria. En la mayoría de casos, los que han estudiado IT están condenados a trabajar en Barcelona o Madrid.



Tienes Indra en Coruña y un monton de informaticos currando para Inditex, claro que no hay tanto como en ciudades de millones de hab.
En el hospital de Celador manda.


----------



## Al-paquia (15 May 2022)

Vaya ñordo paco de mier.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> y todas esas personas que opinan que Ferrol es el Detroit español?
> 
> Es cierto?



Si, sin duda, pero sin tanto negro.


----------



## skan (15 May 2022)

Una casa en el campo está bien si es en una zona bonita, turística, bien comunicada, con buenas vistas.
Pero la realidad es que en España el 99% de las casas son una mierda.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



A diez minutos de Ferrol dice el hio puta jajajajaja menudo agujero negro Ferrol al nivel de Puertollano o Algeciras


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 May 2022)

El problema de ese tipo de casas es que debido a la brvtal crisis energética que se avecina no se van a poder calentar. Dicho eso, vivir en Madrid supone panchitada a tope, mujeres tatuadas, nwo en vena nada más salir a la calle, multiculturalidad, 8emes etc etc


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 May 2022)

Esta muy bien... pero yo sólo tendría una casa asi, si fuera legal tener una pistola en casa para defenderme sin muchas zarandajas y, en caso de descerrajarle dos tiros a un asaltante, que no me vinieran los funcivagos de la INJUSTICIA HEZPAÑOLA a tocarme los cojones, encerrarme en la cárcel (*porqueeeee eg que ziiiiiiiii el ladrónnnn invadióooooooo mi caza ñeñeñeñe, pero eg que yo me paseeeeeeeeeeee y no fui proporcionallllllll en la defensa ñeñeñeñeñe eg ugté un homicidaaaaaaa ñeñeñeñe nada de legítima defensa ñeñeñeñeñe*) y encima, me quede sin casa porque me la embarguen para pagar una indemnización a la familia del ladrón (que igual hasta lo celebran).

Y si España fuera un país normal, que no tuviera las puertas abiertas de par en par a todos los sinvergüenzas del planeta, pues estaria tranquilo en una casa asi, pero con la coyuntura actual, como que no.


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

El Ferrol, ni cuando era del Caudillo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 May 2022)

terreno amplio para enterrar a cualquier amigo de lo ajeno manda, betillas


----------



## latumbadehuma (15 May 2022)

Esa casa necesita casi un empleado de mantenimiento de jardín.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (15 May 2022)

3 plantas????
Yo vivo en un caseron de 3 plantas y estoy hasta las putas narices, pedazo currada a limpiar y pastizal en darle frio en verano y calor en invierno, la puta piscina para disfrutarla te toca mas tiempo de mantenimiento y limpieza que el rato que estes en ella (justo cuando te bañas hay avispas u hojas flotando y como te hartas de limpiar esa es ya la puntilla), si tienes jardin siiiiiempre hay curro. Si estas haciendo alguna cosa y necesitas algo que esta en otra planta (te dejas un recogedor, el limpiacristales, el movil, unas llaves) liate escaleras parriba y pabajo...o llaman por un paquete.
Puta mierda.
Lo mejor casita en una sola planta, a lo sumo las habitaciones arriba y punto. Y parcelilla medio asalvajada, ni cesped ni pollas, cosas autoctonas y poco mantenimiento


----------



## Ederto (15 May 2022)

conozco tres parejas de recién jubilados que se volvieron al pueblo. Duraron lo que tardaron en recordar por qué se fueron a la ciudad de jóvenes.

Primero muy bien. Aire limpio, la huertita, los paseos con el perro, los paisanos... Llega el primer invierno y jodidos, hace frío y humedad, no hay nada que hacer, los paisanos son muy suyos... En dos años como mucho vuelta a la ciudad. Que si tengo médicos que cuando me apetece un café con las amigas, que si quiero comprarme una camisa voy debajo de casa, que tengo de todo aquí....

Si todo dios se largó de los pueblos en los 60 y 70 fue por algo.


----------



## Dr Robert (15 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Para poder trabajar en el hospital de El Ferrol hay que haber estudiado una carrera sanitaria. En la mayoría de casos, los que han estudiado IT están condenados a trabajar en Barcelona o Madrid.



Y falar galego
Y tener enchufiño 

Ojo con la endogamia profesional (y social) en determ iprovincias del país. Sobre todo las del norte.No se por qué


----------



## Boker (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



No sé Rick... ¿y la gente ? ¿Queda lejos de especímenes como las Tanxupollas esas? Porque le metían un susto al miedo.


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (15 May 2022)

de que se se puede teletrabajar en ferrol?


----------



## EGO (15 May 2022)

Ferrol es como Detroit pero mas paco todavia y con narcos.


----------



## queco (15 May 2022)

Y El musical del Rey león? Eh?


----------



## Juanchufri (15 May 2022)

Parece un pegote y el tejado no es armónico, no es una casa bonita, siempre será mejor que el chabolismo vertical.


----------



## SineOsc (15 May 2022)

Me gusta más el entorno que la casa, que aunque es buena casa y grande para ese precio es fea con cojones.

Ahí las sillas se mueven por la noche.

Otra cosa, lo de las playas, en ferrol en pleno agosto meter un pie en el agua es sinonimo de hipotermia, y encima rodeado de gallegiños con 30 dosis puestas contandote la historia de vete a saber qué apostol.

No es oro todo lo que reluce, pero si, mejor una casa así perdido en galicia o donde sea que en un piso de una ciudad.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 May 2022)

Yo he paseado por Ferrol (la zona vieja) y es como regresar a los años 80.
Sólo la estación de autobuses ya es un regreso a la infancia ochentera


----------



## Otto_69 (15 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> conozco tres parejas de recién jubilados que se volvieron al pueblo. Duraron lo que tardaron en recordar por qué se fueron a la ciudad de jóvenes.
> 
> Primero muy bien. Aire limpio, la huertita, los paseos con el perro, los paisanos... Llega el primer invierno y jodidos, hace frío y humedad, no hay nada que hacer, los paisanos son muy suyos... En dos años como mucho vuelta a la ciudad. Que si tengo médicos que cuando me apetece un café con las amigas, que si quiero comprarme una camisa voy debajo de casa, que tengo de todo aquí....
> 
> Si todo dios se largó de los pueblos en los 60 y 70 fue por algo.



Debe de ser que en las ciudades no llueve ni hace frio.En tu casa al menos puedes poner una caldera o hacer las reformas que te salgan de los cojones sin problema.
Medicos y hospitales tambien hay en las provincias y hasta puedes ir a urgencias sin que este todo lleno de gitanos y moros.
Para comprarme una camisa la pido online y me la dejan a la puerta.

No hay mas que ver a los hijos de los que se fueron en los 60 y 70 cuando vienen al pueblo.Estresados, pitando con los coches ,apurados por las calles estando de vacaciones con los nervios hechos mierda como si fueran animales enjaulados.


----------



## Olimpus (15 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El norte quita las ganas de vivir.



El invierno demográfico es invulnerable


----------



## Eremita (15 May 2022)

1400 metros y lo llaman finca...si llega a ser un pazo de 60 Hectáreas, lo llaman continente.


----------



## Dj Puesto (15 May 2022)

Lo único malo es demasiado aislamiento y coche para todo, sinceramente creo que el modelo americano de cada uno con su parcelita y su casita en una urbanización le pega 1000 vueltas al piso colmena, en USA está todo pensado alrededor de esta idea, aquí en España es más difícil conforme a este modelo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 May 2022)

Las vistas son un puto escandalo.
la casa no me gusta. parece un establo.
y el decorado demasiado retro. pero las vistas...


----------



## urano (15 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Ni con tu dinero....hay gustos para todo el mundo.


----------



## Gusman (15 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se te cuela un albanokosovar en la casa y se puede tirar una semana hasta que lo descubras



Mas bien tardarian años en descubrir al albano
Kosovar. Mira que sois asustaviejas caguetas


----------



## Setapéfranses (15 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver si el que vas a acabar siendo comida de los cerdos eres tú al no tener a nadie a quien alertar en caso de asalto



Creo que .. nunca has vivido en un pueblo.


----------



## MIP (15 May 2022)

Y seis horas de sol al año, con suerte.


----------



## Pollepolle (16 May 2022)

Del Caudillo.


----------



## Alf_ET (16 May 2022)

A minutos de la ciudad más fea de España


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> A minutos de la ciudad más fea de España



Avilés es más fea.


----------



## Murnau (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Para mí esto es una vivienda digna, no digo de lujo, digo digna, que todo ser humano debería tener para ser feliz, estar sano, relajado, bien mentalmente.



De hecho, en otros países es lo mínimo. Lo de escuchar los pedos del vecino es marca españa.


----------



## Murnau (16 May 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> no pongo ejemplos, no vaya a ser que se ponga la gente a mirar y jodan el sitio,,,,pero eso es lo normal,,y hasta caro en ciertos sitios. Igual no esa mansión, pero si casa independiente con buena parcela y cerca de todos los servicios,,,eso si, el transporte público deja que desear y puede ser un problema si no se tiene medio de transporte. Nunca entenderé el empeño en vivir en cubículos salvo necesidad. si tu curro esta allí, pues igual tienes que cambiar de curro,,,aún ganando la mitad.



Pero dilo más bajo hombre, entre más gilipollas haya en pisos mejor.


----------



## remerus (16 May 2022)

Si tuviera 30 años no lo pensaba es la casa ideal pero con 58 y algún achaque en nada ya estoy criando malvas.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (16 May 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> 3 plantas????
> Yo vivo en un caseron de 3 plantas y estoy hasta las putas narices, pedazo currada a limpiar y pastizal en darle frio en verano y calor en invierno, la puta piscina para disfrutarla te toca mas tiempo de mantenimiento y limpieza que el rato que estes en ella (justo cuando te bañas hay avispas u hojas flotando y como te hartas de limpiar esa es ya la puntilla), si tienes jardin siiiiiempre hay curro. Si estas haciendo alguna cosa y necesitas algo que esta en otra planta (te dejas un recogedor, el limpiacristales, el movil, unas llaves) liate escaleras parriba y pabajo...o llaman por un paquete.
> Puta mierda.
> Lo mejor casita en una sola planta, a lo sumo las habitaciones arriba y punto. Y parcelilla medio asalvajada, ni cesped ni pollas, cosas autoctonas y poco mantenimiento



Yo cuando veo esos famosos que se compran una mansión enorme por dentro pienso "eso luego se ha de limpiar jaja".

Mejor una casa más pequeña que no haga falta tanto mantenimiento.


----------



## Murnau (16 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> conozco tres parejas de recién jubilados que se volvieron al pueblo. Duraron lo que tardaron en recordar por qué se fueron a la ciudad de jóvenes.
> 
> Primero muy bien. Aire limpio, la huertita, los paseos con el perro, los paisanos... Llega el primer invierno y jodidos, hace frío y humedad, no hay nada que hacer, los paisanos son muy suyos... En dos años como mucho vuelta a la ciudad. Que si tengo médicos que cuando me apetece un café con las amigas, que si quiero comprarme una camisa voy debajo de casa, que tengo de todo aquí....
> 
> Si todo dios se largó de los pueblos en los 60 y 70 fue por algo.



Pagafantismo siempre, aclaremos que fue la decisión de las jubiladas.


----------



## Murnau (16 May 2022)

La silla de la vieja de los Gremlins va incluida?


----------



## Drogoprofe (16 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se te cuela un albanokosovar en la casa y se puede tirar una semana hasta que lo descubras



En dos horas sale de la humedad que tiene que pillar en invierno


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 May 2022)

Hoy he ido por la tarde con mi hija mayor a la pradera de San Isidro. Primero en coche, luego en metro linea 6 por el Sur y luego andando.
Todo petadísimo, y no sabía si estaba en España o en un país sudamericano.


----------



## Drogoprofe (16 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Hoy he ido por la tarde con mi hija mayor a la pradera de San Isidro. Primero en coche, luego en metro linea 6 por el Sur y luego andando.
> Todo petadísimo, y no sabía si estaba en España o en un país sudamericano.



Raro que todavía no han apuñalado a nadie


----------



## Proudhon1 (16 May 2022)

He vivido AÑOS en Ferrol y salí a la mínima sin mirar atrás


----------



## Camarlengolazo (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pues hay varios polígonos industriales alrededor y tienes la ciudad de la Coruña a 30 minutos.
> Hay opciones.



En Galicia al trabajo,le llaman chollo.
Hazte la cuenta.....


----------



## spica (16 May 2022)

He vivido en Ferrol y no he vuelto con eso lo digo todo.
Y si, ya se que Naron no es Ferrol pero esta al lado.

Conozco toda la zona al norte del Eume hasta la ria de Ortiguiera por el este.


----------



## mikiflush (16 May 2022)

Si lo que quieres es vivir solo y follarte gallinas y ovejas, es el sitio ideal. Ni una rata a la redonda, si te da algo te encontrarán años más tarde, cuando algún ladrón despistado se meta en tu casa.

Si fuese un chollo, ya estaría vendida.
Te adelanto que no la venden ni por 150.000€.


----------



## arrestado en casa (16 May 2022)

La banda de ALbanokosovares de la zona te recibirán con los brazos abiertos


----------



## F.Alonso21 (16 May 2022)

Me parece cara para otros anuncios que hemos visto, prefiero una parcela mas grande con un minibosque para leña con la que calentarme , otra zona para cultivar lo que me salga de los huevos y no necesito que sea tan moderna.

250k me parece caro hasta alejandome de Madrid en pueblos, fijate lo que te digo, necesitas 2.5k mes para meterte en una csa de ese importe sin mucho sufrimiento o haber ahorrado 100k para la entrada.

Y si acaso mejor en forma de urba vigilada , pero repito me parece caro.

Por lo demas sere yo el primero que diga que los pisos son una estafa, ya ni le digo si hay urba paco con piscina y otras cosas con un mantenimiento disparado y niños y otros haciendo ruido en las prisiones style jaja.



jaguarxjr dijo:


> El viernes firmé la hipoteca y la compra de una casa de 2 plantas construida en el 2007. 255 metros en un pueblo. Salón/cocina de casi 70 metros, 5 habitaciones, 3 baños, garaje y parcela de 300 metros, por un precio irrisorio. Segunda residencia.
> A 20 minutos de mi ciudad de 85.000 habitantes con todos los servicios.
> La auténtica salud.



Enhorabuena, espero que la disfrute.

No se olvide de armero para el mad max, poner unos cultivos, unos arboles frutales, unas gallinas y tener algun pozo a mano como poco.
Si le añade unas placas solares y caldera de biomasa o estufa de leña mis dieses.

El garaje si solo entra 1 coche haga sitio minimo para otro mas y hueco por fuera para otros, conviene siempre tener mas de 1 coche en casa, minimo 2 y de diferentes energias y estilos.



Padre_Karras dijo:


> Si, hombre, voy a hacerte de agente inmobiliario ahora. Digo que por ese precio hay casas así a patadas. Y más baratas también. Claro que depende de lo que busques y de la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos precios molan mas,



Otto_69 dijo:


> Mercadonas hay dos con reparto y si eres ingeniero puedes currar en Navantia desarrollando las fragatas mas avanzadas del mundo o coger el coche y ponerte en media hora en Coruña.



Es gracioso como vivir en casas grandes al lado de grandes ciudades en otras ccaa es posible.
En Madrid es facil que te toque desplazamientos de 30-50 minutos por trayecto y eso sin atasco para llegar a tu trabajo, la otra es aguantarte con el curro que salga y no especializarte nunca para quedarte por tu zona (que cambiaras tarde o temprano para evitar un piso paco zulo).

Sin embargo hay que ser de alli en ciertos lares para entenderlo, y yo vengo de CyL o mi familia y no aguanto el grado de caciquismo y el hazte funcionario y vota pp y oh que miedo la plandemia.

De 10 a 30 minutos no es nada cojones, en Madrid es lo std y puede irse a 1 hora, en transporte publico minimo 1 hora xDDDDDDDD




Chortina de Humo dijo:


> 3 plantas????
> Yo vivo en un caseron de 3 plantas y estoy hasta las putas narices, pedazo currada a limpiar y pastizal en darle frio en verano y calor en invierno, la puta piscina para disfrutarla te toca mas tiempo de mantenimiento y limpieza que el rato que estes en ella (justo cuando te bañas hay avispas u hojas flotando y como te hartas de limpiar esa es ya la puntilla), si tienes jardin siiiiiempre hay curro. Si estas haciendo alguna cosa y necesitas algo que esta en otra planta (te dejas un recogedor, el limpiacristales, el movil, unas llaves) liate escaleras parriba y pabajo...o llaman por un paquete.
> Puta mierda.
> Lo mejor casita en una sola planta, a lo sumo las habitaciones arriba y punto. Y parcelilla medio asalvajada, ni cesped ni pollas, cosas autoctonas y poco mantenimiento



Puede dejar la tercera planta menos cuidada, sin climatizar y para guardar cosas, como se hacia en pueblos vaya (con el mitico sobrado).
Lo de limpiar ahora hay robots de esos para el suelo al menos.
El jardin lo suyo es no meter cesped , sino una huerta con cultivos usables (patatas, tomateras, lechugas, etc) mas algun que otro frutal.
Lo demas salvaje e ir quitando la hierba mala.
Si hay una zona con unos pocos arboles en caso de grandes parcelas pues vale para alimentar la caldera-estufa.

Se viene un futuro jodido, en las ciudades nos hemos quedado en pelotas tras el nazimos covidiano por eso el dia que sea mi casa no pillo una asi ni loco en el interior, otra cosa es en la costa donde lo que te roban son los chaletes, que interesa urba de apartamentos con buena terraza y con piscina donde no vaya demasiado lumpen sino clase pseudomedia.



Dj Puesto dijo:


> inceramente creo que el modelo americano de cada uno con su parcelita y su casita en una urbanización le pega 1000 vueltas al piso colmena,



Ese modelo era ineficiente porque tenian coches V8, porque no teletrabajaban, porque la mujer no se quedaba en casa o con los crios o teletrabajando y porque gastan en luz y en todo ni te imaginas.
Ahora pueden poner placas solares en sus tejados, tener un tesla y adios problemas, junto al teletrabajo y que tienen mejores horarios que nosotros 8-17 hrs la gran mayoria o sino unos de mañana otros de tarde.

Sin embargo ellos usan mas el tren de mercancias para mover cosas entre industrias (materias primas o bienes), ellos les sobra espacio y tenian petroleo y siguenproduciendo algo.

En nuestras ciudades se trae todo del campo en camion (comida), para cuando van a hacer huertos en las urbas-parques de manera masiva?
Para cuando pisos dignos de 90-100m2 para familias? y de paso minimo 2 plazas de garaje?
Cuando se van a dividir en minipisos dignos de 20-30m2 con cocina y baño para los solteros o parejas o curritos entre semana a alquileres dignos esas viviendas de zonas mas centricas ? (estilo Japon ) a precios sensatos de poco mas que el coste de una habitacion estafa comuna de piso?(que ahora hablan de coliving comunista y caro los desgraciados).
Porque no conectarlas con trenes rapidos y vias directas rapidas con otras zonas para que la gente viva en zonas dignas y trabaje alli ?
Porque no trasladar empresas-pymes-talleres a zonas mas devaluadas con menor valor del suelo y donde 1200-1400 al mes le dan a un currito para tener casa y ser feliz en un pueblo de la zona?

En EEUU se equivoca en una cosa, cada pueblo de 1000-20.000 habitantes tiene de todo: Centro comercial para la comida y algunas cosas mas (Wallmart o Target o ambos o supermercado con todo grande en los mas reducidos), tienen colegios e instituto (falta universidad solo), biblioteca, bares de ocio y hasta cine , ademas de polideportivo y tiendas varias.
Seguramente me dejecosas en el tintero pero es cpmo esas pelis, se tiene casi todo lo necesario para vivir incluso para un adolescente.
Pero es que hay alguna fabrica o taller, y varias pyme que dan trabajo en la zona, junto lo que de el medio alrrededor (turismo o campo o maderera o lo que sea).

En España han capado a muchos pueblos de : Industria, pymes, servicios como los mencionados, instituto y hasta colegio, por no hablar que ni hay tienda posiblemente tipo supermercado o hiper (ni un maxidia-mercadona).
Las ciudades importantes de algunas CCAA tienen lo justito... a pesar de tener 50.000-100.000 habs.

Lo peor no son los pueblos, es que a calor de burbujas inmobiliarias en zonas aisladas con nuevas promociones, urbas aisladas o zonas turisticas de costa no se las dotó apenas de servicios!
Entonces los inviernos o bajas temporadas en algunas de estas zonas son mas parecidas al mad max de pueblos de Alaska que a un pueblo tipico yankie o incluso de Francia con mas vidilla y juventud.

Luego las leyes que se inventa hacienda para dar por culo y cobrar y prohibir todo, junto a caciquismos locales hacen el resto.

No se equivoque las familias se estan desplazando a periferias de ciudades y hasta fuera de nucleos urbanos por algo... mejor poder usar el coche a que te prohiban uno de segunda mano y no salgas de casa que sera tu prision si es que logras pagarla o heredarla...


----------



## Gatoo_ (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



A los valencianos no nos vas a dar ninguna envidia por mucho que te esfuerces










Milanuncios - cheste


Chalet en urbanizacion los Visos, a tan solo 6 minutos de Cheste




www.milanuncios.com













Chalets en venta en Alzira/Alcira. Comprar y vender chalets | Milanuncios


Encuentra todos los anuncios de Chalets en venta en Alzira/Alcira. Comprar y vender chalets de particular y profesional. ¡Compra, vende o alquila al mejor precio en Milanuncios!




www.milanuncios.com













Chalets en venta en Chiva. Comprar y vender chalets | Milanuncios


Encuentra todos los anuncios de Chalets en venta en Chiva. Comprar y vender chalets de particular y profesional. ¡Compra, vende o alquila al mejor precio en Milanuncios!




www.milanuncios.com


----------



## Hamazo (16 May 2022)

Yo solo le veo cosas positivas. Si entra alguien a robar, le dais una bienvenida a modo de la familia Baker de Resident Evil 7, o la matanza de Texs. Después carne picada para los cerdos.


----------



## qbit (16 May 2022)

Necesita cambiar la valla por una bien alta, para empezar, y es obligatorio tener coche. Si te pones enfermo o te pasa algo viviendo solo sería bastante chungo, pero a quien le gusta vivir solo le compensa mientras tanto.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (16 May 2022)

El pobre desgraciado está tan desesperado por venderlo que ha llegado a pensar que sería una buena opción encontrar un incauto que se lo compre en nada menos que un foro de chiflados y ninis.


----------



## gpm (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...




Veo algo de palabras en tu envidia


----------



## gpm (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...





Es mi pueblo con 6000 habitantes y si te da un infarto viene una furgoneta sin nada con un conductor multiusos que te traslada al hospital que está a 40km....


----------



## gpm (16 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Hoy he ido por la tarde con mi hija mayor a la pradera de San Isidro. Primero en coche, luego en metro linea 6 por el Sur y luego andando.
> Todo petadísimo, y no sabía si estaba en España o en un país sudamericano.




Viviendo a tomar por culo y vas ahí..... ayer fui yo pero estoy a 15 minutos


----------



## casaire (16 May 2022)

De generalísimo.


----------



## Ponix (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



La casa de los crímenes


----------



## Cicciolino (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Gitano búlgaro caga hilo hezcrito en portunhol hemsenhando la pocilga donde lo parieron.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (16 May 2022)

Un chalet adosado pequeño de 300 m2 ¿sábes el mantenimiento que tiene? Flipas. Que si escaleras, cortar el césped, que si limpieza, que si mantenimiento de la piscina... FLIPAS. 

Lo sé por un familiar que vive en uno así.

NO ME QUIERO IMAGINAR ESE BICHO QUE HAS PUESTO.


----------



## Ortegal (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Nos vas a joder el paraíso macho déjalos en sus pisos de cajas de zapatos, bastante gente ya viene a vivir a Galicia no crees que sé vayan a las Rias baixas.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (16 May 2022)

Y LO DEL SOL QUE?


----------



## Vercingetorix (16 May 2022)

Mientras haya internet, de casi todo

Estamos en la época del teletrabajo, caballero

Vivir en Ferrol con el sueldo de Madrid es un lujazo, y si encima tienes un chalet como ese, el día que vayas al Cielo te va a parecer una mierda


----------



## Dr. Oldman (16 May 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Un chalet adosado pequeño de 300 m2 ¿sábes el mantenimiento que tiene? Flipas. Que si escaleras, cortar el césped, que si limpieza, que si mantenimiento de la piscina... FLIPAS.
> 
> Lo sé por un familiar que vive en uno así.
> 
> NO ME QUIERO IMAGINAR ESE BICHO QUE HAS PUESTO.



Tipico argumento de pobre, pensando como un pobre que nunca llegará a nada. 

El cesped te quita media 1 hora de un domingo y lo haces sin problema. La piscina la mayor parte esta automatizada y no debes hacer practicamente nada. Las escaleras quiza un poco mas rollo como bien dices pero Y? supone comprarte una dyson e ir escalon a escalon. YA VES TU.

Es mejor vivir en la M30 en una torre rodeado de charos y gitanos oyendo al de arriba cagar y metiendo la compra en un carro de mercadona para subirlo a tu casa. Fui a casa de mi hermana y vi dicho espectaculo dantesco y quede horrorizado. La gente roba los carros del super para su uso personal y compartido... JÁ... terrible!


----------



## Famicon (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



No es por tocar los cojones, pero hace un año compre una casita con 1500m2 de terreno (con frutales) por 80000€... Y esta a 15 min de una ciudad de 180000 personas, a 20 de otra de 120000 y con todo cerca...


----------



## butricio (16 May 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Un chalet adosado pequeño de 300 m2



Pequeño??


----------



## INE (16 May 2022)

Menuda horterada. Si quiero playa y monte me voy al País Vasco francés que le da mil vueltas en todo a Galicia.


----------



## Guillotin (16 May 2022)

¿DE Caudillo de España?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Y LO DEL SOL QUE?



Unos 120 días soleados al año


----------



## rulifu (16 May 2022)

Tu vida de limpiar y poner lavadoras no te la quita nadie


----------



## Jeenyus (16 May 2022)

Me parece cara para ser las afueras de ferrol. 
Conozco los precios


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

Famicon dijo:


> No es por tocar los cojones, pero hace un año compre una casita con 1500m2 de terreno (con frutales) por 80000€... Y esta a 15 min de una ciudad de 180000 personas, a 20 de otra de 120000 y con todo cerca...



Pero con la misma calidad que tiene la que puse? O en plan para reformar?


----------



## Jeenyus (16 May 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Y LO DEL SOL QUE?



No hay, en Galicia estamos al nivel del polo norte o Siberia. No hay sol...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Me parece cara para ser las afueras de ferrol.
> Conozco los precios



Yo también y he mirado en toda la zona de Ferrolterra y no hay ninguna así.
La localización no me dice nada, en Xubia, pero es que está a 15 minutos en coche de todo.


----------



## 121 (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Prepara 500€ al mes para tener eso no ya caliente sino habitable


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Si, hombre, voy a hacerte de agente inmobiliario ahora. Digo que por ese precio hay casas así a patadas. Y más baratas también. Claro que depende de lo que busques y de la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos ejemplos no tienen nada que ver con la que puse yo, algunas están para renovación total y en general son casas de un nivel inferior.


----------



## forestal92 (16 May 2022)

Ese clima no es para muchos de nosotros... Ese color no invita al descanso, pero es fácilmente solucionable.


----------



## jaguarxjr (16 May 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Es mi pueblo con 6000 habitantes y si te da un infarto viene una furgoneta sin nada con un conductor multiusos que te traslada al hospital que está a 40km....



Hace un par de años tuve que llamar a una ambulancia por un posible ahogamiento por atasco de la tráquea.
El hospital está a 2'3 kilómetros de mi casa. La ambulancia tardó casi 15 minutos en llegar.
Afortunadamente el atasco no fue tal y el sujeto pudo respirar por si mismo 
Si no, hubiese muerto.
¡Casi 15 minutos en llegar!. 
Eso es, literalmente, una vida.


----------



## ahondador (16 May 2022)

Ignorar a todos los que tienen firma-gif.... que atracón en este hilo


----------



## ahondador (16 May 2022)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Hace un par de años tuve que llamar a una ambulancia por un posible ahogamiento por atasco de la tráquea.
> El hospital está a 2'3 kilómetros de mi casa. La ambulancia tardó casi 15 minutos en llegar.
> Afortunadamente el atasco no fue tal y el sujeto pudo respirar por si mismo
> Si no, hubiese muerto.
> ...



¿ Nos quieres decir que si vives al otro lado de la ciudad la ambulancia hubiera llegado inmediatamente ?


----------



## ahondador (16 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Desde que descubrí crímenes imperfectos veo con otros ojos las casas usanas
> 
> 
> Tan fáciles de asaltar. Sin vallas, dos o tres puertas, lejos de los vecinos...



No tienen rejas en las ventanas... es una diferencia abismal con la situacion de las casas prision hezpañolas


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Hace un par de años tuve que llamar a una ambulancia por un posible ahogamiento por atasco de la tráquea.
> El hospital está a 2'3 kilómetros de mi casa. La ambulancia tardó casi 15 minutos en llegar.
> Afortunadamente el atasco no fue tal y el sujeto pudo respirar por si mismo
> Si no, hubiese muerto.
> ...



15 minutos es mucho?
Entonces la mayoría de España está jodida, en cualquier pueblo con centro de salud, entre que llamas y llegan los 15 minutos no te los quita nadie.


----------



## Jeenyus (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo también y he mirado en toda la zona de Ferrolterra y no hay ninguna así.
> La localización no me dice nada, en Xubia, pero es que está a 15 minutos en coche de todo.



A ver, yo no rastreo mucho la zona de ferrol, soy de Coruña, pero a veces me saltan enlaces, y he visto alguna casa en naron por ese precio que pintaba mejor, en planta baja, y con menos terreno. En la zona de ares, cabanas, igual.


----------



## Ortegal (16 May 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Mientras haya internet, de casi todo
> 
> Estamos en la época del teletrabajo, caballero
> 
> Vivir en Ferrol con el sueldo de Madrid es un lujazo, y si encima tienes un chalet como ese, el día que vayas al Cielo te va a parecer una mierda



De nada o mejor dicho de camarero por 800 euros, los que vienen suelen ser lumpen de las grandes ciudades como Madrid y Barcelona, cobran la paga esa del gobierno de salario mínimo y sé creen que tienen calidad de vida.
Por cierto lo del teletrabajo sé está acabando..


----------



## Ortegal (16 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Menuda horterada. Si quiero playa y monte me voy al País Vasco francés que le da mil vueltas en todo a Galicia.



Ojalá todos pensarán cómo tú


----------



## Ortegal (16 May 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Mientras haya internet, de casi todo
> 
> Estamos en la época del teletrabajo, caballero
> 
> Vivir en Ferrol con el sueldo de Madrid es un lujazo, y si encima tienes un chalet como ese, el día que vayas al Cielo te va a parecer una mierda



Vaya fantasma estás hecho


----------



## locodelacolina (16 May 2022)

El Ferrol de el Caudillo.


----------



## Ortegal (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo también y he mirado en toda la zona de Ferrolterra y no hay ninguna así.
> La localización no me dice nada, en Xubia, pero es que está a 15 minutos en coche de todo.



Menos de la feria del trece en Pedroso ahí podes vender cabalos.


----------



## Genomito (16 May 2022)

Lo ideal es tener una vivienda en una ciudad con servicios, y otra en un pueblo perdido con licencia de armas y un amplio bosque cerca para enterrar cadáveres de desconocidos.


----------



## das kind (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Te llevo a comer el menú del día de 12euros de un restaurante que me sé del norte de Galicia y se te saltan las lágrimas de felicidad.
> Incluye, jarra de vino y pan de pueblo, primero, segundo, postre, café con aguardiente y chupito.
> 
> Con una vistas espectaculares a una playa y laguna que es reserva protegida.



@DigitalMarketer soy todo oídos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

das kind dijo:


> @DigitalMarketer soy todo oídos.



De primero suelen tener, lentejas, fabada, sopa de marisco...pero no te traen un plato...
Te traen la pota a la mesa, puedes repetir todo lo que quieras.

De segundo suelen tener rape en salsa o carne asada o chipirones, hasta pulpo algunas veces.

El restaurante está siempre a reventar de obreros por semana y de turistas los findes.


----------



## Talosgüevos (16 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Menuda horterada. Si quiero playa y monte me voy al País Vasco francés que le da mil vueltas en todo a Galicia.



Galicia para vivir con dinero es mejor que Francia mil veces. Marisco GÜENO manda, ternera gallega manda, empanada, pulpo, filloas … gastronómicamente no hay color. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## INE (16 May 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> No hay, en Galicia estamos al nivel del polo norte o Siberia. No hay sol...



En Siberia hace verano, en Ferrol, no


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (16 May 2022)

No pago ese dinero por vivir ahí ni loco


----------



## Ederto (16 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Debe de ser que en las ciudades no llueve ni hace frio.En tu casa al menos puedes poner una caldera o hacer las reformas que te salgan de los cojones sin problema.
> Medicos y hospitales tambien hay en las provincias y hasta puedes ir a urgencias sin que este todo lleno de gitanos y moros.
> Para comprarme una camisa la pido online y me la dejan a la puerta.
> 
> No hay mas que ver a los hijos de los que se fueron en los 60 y 70 cuando vienen al pueblo.Estresados, pitando con los coches ,apurados por las calles estando de vacaciones con los nervios hechos mierda como si fueran animales enjaulados.



En las ciudades hace menos frío, y en los pisos la temperatura es más constante porque tienes arriba, abajo y a los lados otros pisos con su calefacción también encendida. En la ciudad puedes ir al médico andando, la gente mayor prefiere probarse la ropa antes de comprarla.

La esperanza de vida en la ciudad es superior a la media de las zonas rurales. Por algo será.


----------



## frankie83 (16 May 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> De nada o mejor dicho de camarero por 800 euros, los que vienen suelen ser lumpen de las grandes ciudades como Madrid y Barcelona, cobran la paga esa del gobierno de salario mínimo y sé creen que tienen calidad de vida.
> Por cierto lo del teletrabajo sé está acabando..



Se está acabando dice

mi mujer sigue al 100% y yo al 40%, tal como desde mayo 2020.

ha sido una prueba general ya no vamos a desplazar masas de millones de personas a diario, es tirar el petróleo


----------



## EstallidoYA (16 May 2022)

Yo, la verdad, NO cambio este chalet en venta por mi casa en Madrid ciudad donde vivo. Otra cosa es que el chalet estuviera en el Paseo de la Castellana o en El Viso, pero en Narón no se me ha perdido nada.


----------



## Tratante (16 May 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> A ver, yo no rastreo mucho la zona de ferrol, soy de Coruña, pero a veces me saltan enlaces, y he visto alguna casa en naron por ese precio que pintaba mejor, en planta baja, y con menos terreno. En la zona de ares, cabanas, igual.



El eje costero pegado a la AP9 desde Bergondo a Cabanas es infinitamente más apetecible para todo que Narón, y como dices, por esos 250K hay muchas cosas...


----------



## Famicon (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pero con la misma calidad que tiene la que puse? O en plan para reformar?



Seis meses después la había reformado yo mismo (tengo mucho tiempo libre, trabaje en la construcción hace muchos años y se lo que hago) y estoy en condiciones de decir que con mi familia podría vivir aquí todo el año porque tengo las mismas comodidades aquí que en el piso de la ciudad...


----------



## Patito Feo (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...




No puede ser Galicia, porque la casa esta correctamente pintada, los materiales parecen correctos y no hay valla somier ni una señal de trafico haciendo de poste.

No sera cantabria?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (16 May 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Tipico argumento de pobre, pensando como un pobre que nunca llegará a nada.
> 
> El cesped te quita media 1 hora de un domingo y lo haces sin problema. La piscina la mayor parte esta automatizada y no debes hacer practicamente nada. Las escaleras quiza un poco mas rollo como bien dices pero Y? supone comprarte una dyson e ir escalon a escalon. YA VES TU.
> 
> Es mejor vivir en la M30 en una torre rodeado de charos y gitanos oyendo al de arriba cagar y metiendo la compra en un carro de mercadona para subirlo a tu casa. Fui a casa de mi hermana y vi dicho espectaculo dantesco y quede horrorizado. La gente roba los carros del super para su uso personal y compartido... JÁ... terrible!



Sí claro, cuatro cosas, ¿verdad? El mantenimiento de una casa con un terreno así, FLIPAS!!! Necesitarías criados o dedicarte por entero a la casa. No lo veo.


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



En Valencia por 250.000 te pillas un pisazo, no tienen NADA que ver con Barcelona, Madrid o Bilbao, aunque muchos propietarios así lo pretendan.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Sí claro, cuatro cosas, ¿verdad? El mantenimiento de una casa con un terreno así, FLIPAS!!! Necesitarías criados o dedicarte por entero a la casa. No lo veo.



Tío, eso es un mito en mayor medida, sino como carallo hacen los miles de gallegos que viven en una casa que como mínimo tiene 200-250m2 y 3000m2 de terreno.
Piensas que todos esos miles y miles de gallegos son ricos?
Para nada.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> En Valencia por 250.000 te pillas un pisazo, no tienen NADA que ver con Barcelona, Madrid o Bilbao, aunque muchos propietarios así lo pretendan.



No estoy de acuerdo, con 500.000 si.
Has dicho pisazo.
Con pisazo me imagino un dúplex de 200m2 con 4 habitaciones, 3 baños y terraza de 10m2.


----------



## Tratante (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Tío, eso es un mito en mayor medida, sino como carallo hacen los miles de gallegos que viven en una casa que como mínimo tiene 200-250m2 y 3000m2 de terreno.
> Piensas que todos esos miles y miles de gallegos son ricos?
> Para nada.



3000m2 de terreno en la verde y húmeda costa gallega, con casa de 250m2 da un trabajo que flipas si pretendes tenerlo todo adecentado..., así que o tienes jardineros y servicio de limpieza, o, uno de tus hobbies debe ser el "mantenimiento y reparación".

No hace falta ser millonario si tienes tiempo y te gusta el tema, pero si no, es una esclavitud tanta tierra...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> 3000m2 de terreno en la verde y húmeda costa gallega, con casa de 250m2 da un trabajo que flipas si pretendes tenerlo todo adecentado..., así que o tienes jardineros y servicio de limpieza, o, uno de tus hobbies debe ser el "mantenimiento y reparación".
> 
> No hace falta ser millonario si tienes tiempo y te gusta el tema, pero si no, es una esclavitud tanta tierra...



Un terreno sin árboles, es decir, "pradera" no da tanto trabajo.
Cerca de mi casa hay un señor que se compró un robot cortacésped y además tiene el cortacésped de toda la vida y con eso ya da hecho.
El robot cortacésped es un avance brutal, igual te quita el 90% del trabajo.


----------



## Khazario (16 May 2022)

El tema es el clima. Te podrás quitar la depresión de vivir en un piso de ciudad pero te enganchará la otra depresión al vivir en un sitio tan infecto climatológicamente hablando como éste. Créeme, vivir bajo la lluvia 10 meses al año no está hecho para todos. No tienes algo más tipo La Comarcal o Rivendel? Vivir en Mordor sólo es válido para orcos y gallegos.


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, con 500.000 si.
> Has dicho pisazo.
> Con pisazo me imagino un dúplex de 200m2 con 4 habitaciones, 3 baños y terraza de 10m2.



Pisazo para mi es un piso muy por encima de la media con garage y trastero. La media son 85m2, en Madrid probablemente bastante menos.
Cuando yo buscaba piso, estuve a punto de comprar un duplex como dices por 185.000, garage y trastero además y zona buena, lo estuve siguiendo un año (2016) y como no lo vendían, lo subieron a 192.000, obviamente siguieron sin venderlo. Acabé comprando piso en planta única en la misma zona de 4 dormitorios, 160mts + terraza como dices, garage y trastero por 172.000.
Ninguno de los dos pisos que he puesto, el mio y el que es como tu dices, creo que superen hoy por hoy los 220.000. Una cosa es lo que se pida, y otra lo que se pague, eso lo llevamos diciendo hace mucho. Y otra cosa es la obra nueva que es cierto que está a precios disparatados, pero hay pisazos también por debajo de 250.000.


----------



## Julc (16 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> En Valencia por 250.000 te pillas un pisazo, no tienen NADA que ver con Barcelona, Madrid o Bilbao, aunque muchos propietarios así lo pretendan.



Un pisazo nuevo de pladur y tarima flotante con unos acabados hechos deprisa y corriendo.
Y por 250k, una primera planta y gracias, para disfrutar recogiendo las colillas de la terraza que amablemente te tiran los vecinos .


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Un pisazo nuevo de pladur y tarima flotante con unos acabados hechos deprisa y corriendo.
> Y por 250k, una primera planta y gracias, para disfrutar recogiendo las colillas de la terraza que amablemente te tiran los vecinos .



Lo de 'nuevo' lo has añadido tu, si vamos a cambiar los datos a mitad de juego, reformulemos la pregunta al menos.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (16 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El norte quita las ganas de vivir.



Frio y lluvia, playas a 17 grados en julio el agua...


----------



## reniris (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Siempre estais con el mismo cuento.

Luego en el 95% de los casos los que vienen de fuera para Galicia aguantan 2 Inviernos.

¿Por que narices piensas que los guiris se van a Fuengirola,a Denia o a Calpe y no a la Ferrolterra?.


----------



## morethanafeeling (16 May 2022)

Si el objetivo es comprar una casa alejada de una gran ciudad la puedes encontrar por menos de 100k.

Pagar 250k me parece disparatado.


----------



## jaguarxjr (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> 15 minutos es mucho?
> Entonces la mayoría de España está jodida, en cualquier pueblo con centro de salud, entre que llamas y llegan los 15 minutos no te los quita nadie.



Lo que me refiero es que en ese plazo de tiempo, en mi caso, si hubiese habido obstrucción de la garganta, estás muerto.
Y como mi caso, pon otros muchos.
Y si, la mayor parte de España está jodida.


----------



## B. Golani (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



non se di derroyer , dise derruir


----------



## Ortegal (16 May 2022)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> Yo, la verdad, NO cambio este chalet en venta por mi casa en Madrid ciudad donde vivo. Otra cosa es que el chalet estuviera en el Paseo de la Castellana o en El Viso, pero en Narón no se me ha perdido nada.



Que te vaya bien bonita, el otro día sali del pub a las 2,00 de la mañana no vi a nadie iba dando tumbos, hazlo tú en Madrid.


----------



## B. Golani (16 May 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> El sitio parece de escandalo, pero necesita un cambio de decoracion. Esa casa por 50k menos e invertirlo en cambio de revestimiento e instalaciones, tienes casa para 40 años sin problemas



"decoracion" , joder con el tio fino


----------



## B. Golani (16 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Esta muy bien... pero yo sólo tendría una casa asi, si fuera legal tener una pistola en casa para defenderme sin muchas zarandajas y, en caso de descerrajarle dos tiros a un asaltante, que no me vinieran los funcivagos de la INJUSTICIA HEZPAÑOLA a tocarme los cojones, encerrarme en la cárcel (*porqueeeee eg que ziiiiiiiii el ladrónnnn invadióooooooo mi caza ñeñeñeñe, pero eg que yo me paseeeeeeeeeeee y no fui proporcionallllllll en la defensa ñeñeñeñeñe eg ugté un homicidaaaaaaa ñeñeñeñe nada de legítima defensa ñeñeñeñeñe*) y encima, me quede sin casa porque me la embarguen para pagar una indemnización a la familia del ladrón (que igual hasta lo celebran).
> 
> Y si España fuera un país normal, que no tuviera las puertas abiertas de par en par a todos los sinvergüenzas del planeta, pues estaria tranquilo en una casa asi, pero con la coyuntura actual, como que no.



Donde compras lo k fumas ??


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 May 2022)

Joder, con qué furia porcina debió suceder la última paja acontecida en este baño....


----------



## Murray's (16 May 2022)

Esa casa en USA en una zona similar la tendrias por 80000€ no 250000€


----------



## EstallidoYA (16 May 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Que te vaya bien bonita, el otro día sali del pub a las 2,00 de la mañana no vi a nadie iba dando tumbos, hazlo tú en Madrid.



Yo es que a las 2 de la mañana estoy siempre durmiendo.


----------



## das kind (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> De primero suelen tener, lentejas, fabada, sopa de marisco...pero no te traen un plato...
> Te traen la pota a la mesa, puedes repetir todo lo que quieras.
> 
> De segundo suelen tener rape en salsa o carne asada o chipirones, hasta pulpo algunas veces.
> ...



Vale, pero... ¿el nombre del restaurante?


----------



## pamplinero (16 May 2022)

No se que es peor, si Ferrol o La Sagra.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Si el objetivo es comprar una casa alejada de una gran ciudad la puedes encontrar por menos de 100k.
> 
> Pagar 250k me parece disparatado.



Con la calidad y características de esta?
Si fuera tan fácil de encontrar por 100K, compraba mañana 5.
Ya te digo yo que no existen.


----------



## Tblls (16 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Si el objetivo es comprar una casa alejada de una gran ciudad la puedes encontrar por menos de 100k.
> 
> Pagar 250k me parece disparatado.



Alejada a 30 minutos de una capital o a 10?


----------



## todoayen (16 May 2022)

Jo, jo, jo en 30 minutos en la Coruña. Eso se tarda de Málaga a Marbella y en cualquier punto intermedio que te pares te quedabas a vivir.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo en 30 minutos en la Coruña. Eso se tarda de Málaga a Marbella y en cualquier punto intermedio que te pares te quedabas a vivir.



No te quito la razón majo....peeeeeeeero...cuanto vale una casa así de 4000m2 con 1400m2 de parcela y esas calidades?
Ya te lo digo yo que lo estuve mirando hace tiempo. 
1.2-1.5 millones de euros.
Es decir, 6 veces más, algo que el 99% de la Población no ahorra en la vida.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (16 May 2022)

A 10 minutos de un hospital para que de tiempo a morirse por el camino.


----------



## todoayen (16 May 2022)

Y levantarse y cruzarse con 20 shortinas antes de llegar al coche?

Si quiero verde me compro unos cogollos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pero es que la gente que dice que "vives en el culo del mundo, estás lejos de todo"
> Es la misma que después se tiene que tirar 20 minutos en taxi o 30 en metro para ir de la Puerta del Sol a Calle Goya.
> 
> Al final se pasan la vida en transporte.



Ese chalet se disfruta en primavera y verano, el resto del año, NO. El resto del año no sales más que un par de veces al jardín porque entre la rasca que hace, la humedad, el viento y la lluvia, se te sacan las ganas.


----------



## Sputnik (16 May 2022)

Pero ahi no hay diversidad etnica ni cultural, no veo bandera arcoiris ni sala para abortos, es una casa fachosa heteropatriarcal de mierda, deberian tirarla abajo como el Valle de los Caidos y todos esos monumentos al fascismo.

Veras como te la fichen los mugrosos...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ese chalet se disfruta en primavera y verano, el resto del año, NO. El resto del año no sales más que un par de veces al jardín porque entre la rasca que hace, la humedad, el viento y la lluvia, se te sacan las ganas.



Estas de coña no?
Entonces cómo hace la gente de Bilbao, Zaragoza y Madrid cuando en un invierno tienen un huevo de días con entre 0 y 10 grados?
No sale la gente a la calle? Se paran las ciudades?
Pues en el norte de Galicia lo mismo, la gente sale abrigada, pero sale.


----------



## Eremita (16 May 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> ...gallinas y tener algun pozo a mano como poco.
> Si le añade unas placas solares y caldera de biomasa o estufa de leña mis dieses...



Todo eso en una parcela de 300 metros. Imagina el olor de las 5 gallinas, las moscas. La ceniza de la chimenea a la basura, igual que los restos vegetales del huerto, no tienes espacio para tirar la ceniza o acabarías contaminando la microparcela saturada se ceniza al tercer invierno gallego.
Si tirar la ceniza al contenedor es un coñazo, comprar o conseguir la leña de 500kg en 500 kg, otro coñazo. En 300m, y en Galicia, o frutales o huerto, las dos cosas no, el huerto necesita sol, y en Galicia y con árboles, mal vamos.
Con todo mi respeto, desconoceis mucho la vida rural y la campestre más. En autosuficiencia suspendeis.
Una microparcela de 300 m cuadrados, está muy bien para la segunda residencia del forero que la ha comprado, poner 4 kiwis y un laurel y no romperse la espalda a currar cada fin de semana.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eremita (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Tío, eso es un mito en mayor medida, sino como carallo hacen los miles de gallegos que viven en una casa que como mínimo tiene 200-250m2 y 3000m2 de terreno.
> Piensas que todos esos miles y miles de gallegos son ricos?
> Para nada.



Es más fácil mantener 3000 metros cuadrados que 300.


----------



## Jotagb (16 May 2022)

No lo digas muy fuerte y que la basura siga viviendo en la gran ciudad en pisos nido.


----------



## Dr Robert (16 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Estas de coña no?
> Entonces cómo hace la gente de Bilbao, Zaragoza y Madrid cuando en un invierno tienen un huevo de días con entre 0 y 10 grados?
> No sale la gente a la calle? Se paran las ciudades?
> Pues en el norte de Galicia lo mismo, la gente sale abrigada, pero sale.



Es que Madrid o Zaragoza, en invierno, aunque haga frío, tienes sol, y un cielo azul que te levanta el ánimo. La luz juega muchísimo en la salud mental y física del ser humano, tienes montones de estudios que lo demuestran. Además es un frío seco, te pones al lado de un radiador y ya está. El frío del norte es más duro, aun siendo menos intenso (rara vez baja de 5°C) es húmedo y te entra hasta los huesos, no eres capaz de quitártelo de encima. Y luego, el tema de la luz, que se pueden pasar días y días con el cielo de panza de burro, sin ver el sol, aunque no llueva, eso te hunde el ánimo en el averno. Supongo que la gente que ha crecido allí se acaba acostrumbrando, pero para alguien que venga de fuera, es muy jodido de llevar.
Bilbao, lo mismo, como toda la cornisa cantábrica, por eso es la zona de España que más rápido pierde población, no nos engañemos. Aguanta algo el País Vasco por su actividad económica y por su situación geográfica más "abierta" que hace que sea zona de paso. Pero si no, ahí no se quiere meter nadie, ni nacional ni (menos aún) extranjero.


----------



## Burrocracia (17 May 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> El tema es el clima. Te podrás quitar la depresión de vivir en un piso de ciudad pero te enganchará la otra depresión al vivir en un sitio tan infecto climatológicamente hablando como éste. Créeme, vivir bajo la lluvia 10 meses al año no está hecho para todos. No tienes algo más tipo La Comarcal o Rivendel? Vivir en Mordor sólo es válido para orcos y gallegos.



Que exagerados sois !!!No llueve tanto y te acabas acostumbrando


----------



## Burrocracia (17 May 2022)

reniris dijo:


> Siempre estais con el mismo cuento.
> 
> Luego en el 95% de los casos los que vienen de fuera para Galicia aguantan 2 Inviernos.
> 
> ¿Por que narices piensas que los guiris se van a Fuengirola,a Denia o a Calpe y no a la Ferrolterra?.



Pura moda , antes toda la élite venía a Galicia ,País Vasco ,Cantabria ...
La puta bola de fuego ,el calorazo y el secarral están bien 3 días después es insoportable no es lo natural .
Por cierto creeis que el verde surge solo ?


----------



## Avulense64 (17 May 2022)

A 10 minutos de Ferrol, localidad que está en pleno declive.


----------



## Ortegal (17 May 2022)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> Yo es que a las 2 de la mañana estoy siempre durmiendo.



Amargada


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> A 10 minutos de Ferrol, localidad que está en pleno declive.



Muy cierto. 
Precisamente por eso el chalet está por 250 y seguramente lo vendan por 200.
A pesar de todo ello tiene muchos servicios cerca.


----------



## Ortegal (17 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Muy cierto.
> Precisamente por eso el chalet está por 250 y seguramente lo vendan por 200.
> A pesar de todo ello tiene muchos servicios cerca.



Te va nombrar el ayuntamiento de Ferrol concejal de turismo macho. Que manía con que la gente venga a vivir a Galicia.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 May 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Te va nombrar el ayuntamiento de Ferrol concejal de turismo macho. Que manía con que la gente venga a vivir a Galicia.



Tranquilo que ni viene ni Dios que no les gusta el tiempo.
Vienen a pasar unos días a partir de Abril y ya.
Aquí a vivir ni viene ni Dios.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 May 2022)

Es costoso calentar casas tan grandes. Quizá con una bomba de calor combinada con solar y térmica, sea más asequible. Habría que estudiar cuál sería el medio más barato para calentar una casa como esa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Tranquilo que ni viene ni Dios que no les gusta el tiempo.
> Vienen a pasar unos días a partir de Abril y ya.
> Aquí a vivir ni viene ni Dios.



En agosto muchos madrileños se van al norte, ya sea San Sebastián, Asturias, Santander o Coruña, para poder respirar y dormir porque en Madrid apenas se puede dormir en plena canícula.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En agosto muchos madrileños se van al norte, ya sea San Sebastián, Asturias, Santander o Coruña, para poder respirar y dormir porque en Madrid apenas se puede dormir en plena canícula.



Exactamente, vienen y se van, pero aquí a venir a integrarse y echar raíces no viene ni Dios.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (17 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Te entiendo.
> Pero creeme que la experiencia de tener tu jardín de 1500-2000m2 es genial, todo el mundo debería saber lo bien que se vive.
> Y la infinita libertad que te hace sentir.



Pero con pasta. Jardinero, dos filipinas para la limpieza, dos coches por si falla uno, chófer si un día no puedes conducir, pasta para buena calefacción, ....

Es cuestión de dinero


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (17 May 2022)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> El viernes firmé la hipoteca y la compra de una casa de 2 plantas construida en el 2007. 255 metros en un pueblo. Salón/cocina de casi 70 metros, 5 habitaciones, 3 baños, garaje y parcela de 300 metros, por un precio irrisorio. Segunda residencia.
> A 20 minutos de mi ciudad de 85.000 habitantes con todos los servicios.
> La auténtica salud.



Échale calefacción y prepárate para pasar los fines de semana pintando y desbrozando.

No es para todo el mundo. Lo sufrí de joven con una casa de mis padres y dije que eso no es para mi. Ahora, con pasta todo se ve mejor, si alguien se encarga de eso


----------



## palodearia (17 May 2022)

A sólo 600km cerca del sitio con trabajo para tus hijos más cercano (si tú eres el afortunado con trabajo). Y en la periferia de la ciudad gallega con más paro y peores salarios, por lo que ese precio de vivienda es un sinsentido para ese lugar.

Los pueblos y ciudades de provincia siguen muriendo y muriendo sin siquiera montar un plan de incentivos para teletrabajo y atraer a la gente con salarios altos de Madrid-PV-Cataluña para que vayan con sus familias. Claro que si no lo han hecho en décadas para el trabajo normal... no podemos esperar que lo hagan para teletrabajar.


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El norte quita las ganas de vivir.



El norte de España si pero básicamente por los orcos, feminazis gordas y demás escoria que allí habita


----------



## Shy (17 May 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> El norte de España si pero básicamente por los orcos, feminazis gordas y demás escoria que allí habita



Por eso y por la lluvia, humedad, frío y falta de luz.


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Por eso y por la lluvia, humedad, frío y falta de luz.



Eso es secundario, también es jodido el puto calor del centro,del sur y del Mediterráneo en general.
Seguro que en el norte de España cambiamos orcos por eslavas rusa y ucranianas y sería estupendo vivir allí.


Shy dijo:


> Por eso y por la lluvia, humedad, frío y falta de luz.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Estas de coña no?
> Entonces cómo hace la gente de Bilbao, Zaragoza y Madrid cuando en un invierno tienen un huevo de días con entre 0 y 10 grados?
> No sale la gente a la calle? Se paran las ciudades?
> Pues en el norte de Galicia lo mismo, la gente sale abrigada, pero sale.



A ver, lo que quiero decir es que no puedes disfrutar del jardín en pleno invierno. ¿O qué vas a hacer, sentarte a merendar en el jardín en pleno vandaval?


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 May 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Eso es secundario, también es jodido el puto calor del centro,del sur y del Mediterráneo en general.
> Seguro que en el norte de España cambiamos orcos por eslavas rusa y ucranianas y sería estupendo vivir allí.



¡Anda que no hay tías atractivas en el norte!

Lo conoces poco.


----------



## Shy (17 May 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Eso es secundario, también es jodido el puto calor del centro,del sur y del Mediterráneo en general.
> Seguro que en el norte de España cambiamos orcos por eslavas rusa y ucranianas y sería estupendo vivir allí.



No es secundario, no, la falta de luz derroye el alma. Y la humedad junto con el frío los huesos.

Apoyo lo de rusas y ucranianas pero para toda España.


----------



## euromelon (17 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia...
> por 250.000€? Un micropiso cuéntame qué te derroye el alma y te hace sentirte un excremento.
> Ni los vermuts en el afterwork te calman.
> 
> ...



Ostia Narón jajajsjsjajsjsjajajajsjsjs


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Anda que no hay tías atractivas en el norte!
> 
> Lo conoces poco.



Lo conozco perfectamente.
He vivido 9 años en Asturias, meses en Galicia, He vivido en el país vasco, Navarra, Castilla y León años.
Pero también he vivido en Ucrania Rusia y Bielorusia.


----------



## Gubelkian (17 May 2022)

¿Dejarte 250k en un sitio a 10 minutos de Ferrol?

Hay mejores formas de tirar el dinero


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No es secundario, no, la falta de luz derroye el alma. Y la humedad junto con el frío los huesos.
> 
> Apoyo lo de rusas y ucranianas pero para toda España.



Bueno. La verdad es que es jodido.
En Asturias incluso cuando hace sol el cielo no está claro y limpio como en Castilla.
Pero hay climas peores, pase 4 meses en Zaragoza, de junio a septiembre. Los findes me iba a Gijón y a pesar de todo dame Gijón y no zgoza.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 May 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Lo conozco perfectamente.
> He vivido 9 años en Asturias, meses en Galicia, He vivido en el país vasco, Navarra, Castilla y León años.
> Pero también he vivido en Ucrania Rusia y Bielorusia.



Pues en Asturias, Galicia y también en Castilla León hay bastantes chicas que parecen rusas. Rubias y de ojos azules, hay muchísimas.


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Dejarte 250k en un sitio a 10 minutos de Ferrol?
> 
> Hay mejores formas de tirar el dinero



250.000 ni de coña
Ni por una mansión de 400 m ni por un piso en el centro.


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues en Asturias, Galicia y también en Castilla León hay bastantes chicas que parecen rusas. Rubias y de ojos azules, hay muchísimas.



Como se nota que nunca has estado en Ucrania y Rusia 
Comparar las mujeras del norte de España con las eslavas es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.
Y no solo por el físico pero sobre todo por el físico.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 May 2022)

Pues os digo algo.
La mayoría de gente que tiene estás casas, cuando realiza tareas como cortar leña, pintar desperfectos, cortar el césped, lo considera momentos de placer, de realización personal, está trabajando en su propiedad, dedicándose 100% a lo suyo.

¿Pensáis que esa gente tiene envidia de los que estáis en el piso de 50m2 en Malasaña viendo Netflix y comiendo Doritos como momento de ocio?

Nada, cero.


----------



## Zosolin (17 May 2022)

Algunos opináis sin tener ni puta idea de nada. Ferrol fue un enclave estratégico, joya de los Borbones, su Arsenal y astilleros los mejores del mundo y un casco antiguo de primer nivel. Marqués de la Ensenada, Jorge Juan, Sánchez Bort y tantos otros participaron en la creación de esta ciudad. Tiene una cantidad de edificios modernistas espectacular, así como la casa típica gallega de galería, que por cierto surgió en Ferrol y no en Coruña como piensa la mayoría , inspirandose en los mamparos de popa de los barcos. Su Arsenal es en sí mismo otra ciudad y sus edificios, junto con los Castillos de San Felipe y La Palma (inexpugnables) y el barrio de La Magdalena aspiran a Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Parques y plazas, fue la primera ciudad gallega hasta mediados del s.XIX,la primera con alcantarillado, con una Alameda pública, muy culta porque la mayoría de círculos teatrales, literarios, numismáticos, etc.. estaban aqui. Su historia es muy anterior a Franco y su grandeza también. La reconversión naval de Felipe Gonzalez y unos gobiernos locales ineptos e inestables la terminaron de matar. En los últimos años está resurgiendo porque hay pisos muy buenos y muy baratos y se está invirtiendo. Ha aumento mucho el turismo, porque tiene las mejores playas de Galicia, gastronomía y un sinfín de posibilidades sin explotar. Así que seguir en vuestras infectos agujeros de mierda y contaminación y dejarnos en paz a los de aquí arriba.


----------



## Zosolin (17 May 2022)




----------



## Zosolin (17 May 2022)




----------



## spica (17 May 2022)

Zosolin dijo:


> Algunos opináis sin tener ni puta idea de nada. Ferrol fue un enclave estratégico, joya de los Borbones, su Arsenal y astilleros los mejores del mundo y un casco antiguo de primer nivel. Marqués de la Ensenada, Jorge Juan, Sánchez Bort y tantos otros participaron en la creación de esta ciudad. Tiene una cantidad de edificios modernistas espectacular, así como la casa típica gallega de galería, que por cierto surgió en Ferrol y no en Coruña como piensa la mayoría , inspirandose en los mamparos de popa de los barcos. Su Arsenal es en sí mismo otra ciudad y sus edificios, junto con los Castillos de San Felipe y La Palma (inexpugnables) y el barrio de La Magdalena aspiran a Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Parques y plazas, fue la primera ciudad gallega hasta mediados del s.XIX,la primera con alcantarillado, con una Alameda pública, muy culta porque la mayoría de círculos teatrales, literarios, numismáticos, etc.. estaban aqui. Su historia es muy anterior a Franco y su grandeza también. La reconversión naval de Felipe Gonzalez y unos gobiernos locales ineptos e inestables la terminaron de matar. En los últimos años está resurgiendo porque hay pisos muy buenos y muy baratos y se está invirtiendo. Ha aumento mucho el turismo, porque tiene las mejores playas de Galicia, gastronomía y un sinfín de posibilidades sin explotar. Así que seguir en vuestras infectos agujeros de mierda y contaminación y dejarnos en paz a los de aquí arriba.



A ver.
Naron no es Ferrol, Naron era un pueblucho pegado a Ferrol. ahora parece que han construido algunos chalecitos como el del anuncio.


----------



## Jeenyus (17 May 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> A 10 minutos de un hospital para que de tiempo a morirse por el camino.



Como cojas atasco dese el barrio de Salamanca a la paz también te va a dar la risa.

Que pesados con la distancia al hospital, iros a vivir a urgencias, copón, hipocondríacos.


----------



## jaguarxjr (17 May 2022)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Échale calefacción y prepárate para pasar los fines de semana pintando y desbrozando.
> 
> No es para todo el mundo. Lo sufrí de joven con una casa de mis padres y dije que eso no es para mi. Ahora, con pasta todo se ve mejor, si alguien se encarga de eso



Sarna con gusto, no pica.


----------



## Santolin (17 May 2022)

A mi me gusta oír los pedos de mi vecino, gñe


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 May 2022)

Zosolin dijo:


> Algunos opináis sin tener ni puta idea de nada. Ferrol fue un enclave estratégico, joya de los Borbones, su Arsenal y astilleros los mejores del mundo y un casco antiguo de primer nivel. Marqués de la Ensenada, Jorge Juan, Sánchez Bort y tantos otros participaron en la creación de esta ciudad. Tiene una cantidad de edificios modernistas espectacular, así como la casa típica gallega de galería, que por cierto surgió en Ferrol y no en Coruña como piensa la mayoría , inspirandose en los mamparos de popa de los barcos. Su Arsenal es en sí mismo otra ciudad y sus edificios, junto con los Castillos de San Felipe y La Palma (inexpugnables) y el barrio de La Magdalena aspiran a Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Parques y plazas, fue la primera ciudad gallega hasta mediados del s.XIX,la primera con alcantarillado, con una Alameda pública, muy culta porque la mayoría de círculos teatrales, literarios, numismáticos, etc.. estaban aqui. Su historia es muy anterior a Franco y su grandeza también. La reconversión naval de Felipe Gonzalez y unos gobiernos locales ineptos e inestables la terminaron de matar. En los últimos años está resurgiendo porque hay pisos muy buenos y muy baratos y se está invirtiendo. Ha aumento mucho el turismo, porque tiene las mejores playas de Galicia, gastronomía y un sinfín de posibilidades sin explotar. Así que seguir en vuestras infectos agujeros de mierda y contaminación y dejarnos en paz a los de aquí arriba.



Tu lo has dicho, "Ferrol fue"


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 May 2022)

El "es que tardas mucho en llegar al hospital" es la leche.
Entonces los ricos que viven en Pedralbes o en una urbanización de las colinas de Marbella...cuánto tardan?
Pues lo mismo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 May 2022)

Ahora mismo se cae redondo un señor en la planta 4 de El Corte Inglés de Callao. Pleno centro de la capital.
Infarto.
Cuanto tarda en llegar la ambulancia y llavarlo al hospital?
Un huevo.


----------



## palodearia (17 May 2022)

Zosolin dijo:


> Algunos opináis sin tener ni puta idea de nada. Ferrol fue un enclave estratégico, joya de los Borbones, su Arsenal y astilleros los mejores del mundo y un casco antiguo de primer nivel. Marqués de la Ensenada, Jorge Juan, Sánchez Bort y tantos otros participaron en la creación de esta ciudad. Tiene una cantidad de edificios modernistas espectacular, así como la casa típica gallega de galería, que por cierto surgió en Ferrol y no en Coruña como piensa la mayoría , inspirandose en los mamparos de popa de los barcos. Su Arsenal es en sí mismo otra ciudad y sus edificios, junto con los Castillos de San Felipe y La Palma (inexpugnables) y el barrio de La Magdalena aspiran a Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Parques y plazas, fue la primera ciudad gallega hasta mediados del s.XIX,la primera con alcantarillado, con una Alameda pública, muy culta porque la mayoría de círculos teatrales, literarios, numismáticos, etc.. estaban aqui. Su historia es muy anterior a Franco y su grandeza también. La reconversión naval de Felipe Gonzalez y unos gobiernos locales ineptos e inestables la terminaron de matar. En los últimos años está resurgiendo porque hay pisos muy buenos y muy baratos y se está invirtiendo. Ha aumento mucho el turismo, porque tiene las mejores playas de Galicia, gastronomía y un sinfín de posibilidades sin explotar. Así que seguir en vuestras infectos agujeros de mierda y contaminación y dejarnos en paz a los de aquí arriba.



La realidad de Ferrol:

Ni resurgimiento ni pajas mentales, otra de tantas ciudades decadentes post-industriales. Sólo puede tener aliciente si eres un cincuentón-sesentón divorciado buscando divorciadas o viudas (que hay más que hombres).


----------



## amanciortera (17 May 2022)

Zosolin dijo:


> Algunos opináis sin tener ni puta idea de nada. Ferrol fue un enclave estratégico, joya de los Borbones, su Arsenal y astilleros los mejores del mundo y un casco antiguo de primer nivel. Marqués de la Ensenada, Jorge Juan, Sánchez Bort y tantos otros participaron en la creación de esta ciudad. Tiene una cantidad de edificios modernistas espectacular, así como la casa típica gallega de galería, que por cierto surgió en Ferrol y no en Coruña como piensa la mayoría , inspirandose en los mamparos de popa de los barcos. Su Arsenal es en sí mismo otra ciudad y sus edificios, junto con los Castillos de San Felipe y La Palma (inexpugnables) y el barrio de La Magdalena aspiran a Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Parques y plazas, fue la primera ciudad gallega hasta mediados del s.XIX,la primera con alcantarillado, con una Alameda pública, muy culta porque la mayoría de círculos teatrales, literarios, numismáticos, etc.. estaban aqui. Su historia es muy anterior a Franco y su grandeza también. La reconversión naval de Felipe Gonzalez y unos gobiernos locales ineptos e inestables la terminaron de matar. En los últimos años está resurgiendo porque hay pisos muy buenos y muy baratos y se está invirtiendo. Ha aumento mucho el turismo, porque tiene las mejores playas de Galicia, gastronomía y un sinfín de posibilidades sin explotar. Así que seguir en vuestras infectos agujeros de mierda y contaminación y dejarnos en paz a los de aquí arriba.



Ha sido todo eso y ahora es llamada terrapodre


----------



## palodearia (17 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pues os digo algo.
> La mayoría de gente que tiene estás casas, cuando realiza tareas como cortar leña, pintar desperfectos, cortar el césped, lo considera momentos de placer, de realización personal, está trabajando en su propiedad, dedicándose 100% a lo suyo.
> 
> ¿Pensáis que esa gente tiene envidia de los que estáis en el piso de 50m2 en Malasaña viendo Netflix y comiendo Doritos como momento de ocio?
> ...



Eso lo hacen para que la mujer no les toque los huevos. Como hombre te tienes que buscar una afición que no parezca que la disfrutas demasiado y que dé la impresión de que haces algo de valor para la familia o la casa si quieres tener un tiempo de salud mental

El que vive en Malasaña y es doritófilo netflixero es soltero con el 120% de seguridad.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (17 May 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Como cojas atasco dese el barrio de Salamanca a la paz también te va a dar la risa.
> 
> Que pesados con la distancia al hospital, iros a vivir a urgencias, copón, hipocondríacos.



Eso hago, a 3 minutos del centro de salud, a pie.


----------



## Otto_69 (17 May 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Sí claro, cuatro cosas, ¿verdad? El mantenimiento de una casa con un terreno así, FLIPAS!!! Necesitarías criados o dedicarte por entero a la casa. No lo veo.





Tratante dijo:


> 3000m2 de terreno en la verde y húmeda costa gallega, con casa de 250m2 da un trabajo que flipas si pretendes tenerlo todo adecentado..., así que o tienes jardineros y servicio de limpieza, o, uno de tus hobbies debe ser el "mantenimiento y reparación".
> 
> No hace falta ser millonario si tienes tiempo y te gusta el tema, pero si no, es una esclavitud tanta tierra...



Como os han comido la cabeza en la ciudad.No te compres un piso de mas de 45m2 hombre que no das limpiado y te vas a dejar una pasta en decorarlo.

Tengo finca de mas de 2000m2 ahora en primavera es cuando mas crece la hierba, pasadita de tractor cortacesped y repaso con la cortadora y listo hasta dentro de un par de semanas.

Y para calentar tienes muchas opciones, lo mas barato si tienes el piso bastante abierto una pellets de 500€ del BricoDepot.Y la pones unas horas a la noche en invierno que esto no es Filandia.


----------



## Otto_69 (17 May 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> El tema es el clima. Te podrás quitar la depresión de vivir en un piso de ciudad pero te enganchará la otra depresión al vivir en un sitio tan infecto climatológicamente hablando como éste. Créeme, vivir bajo la lluvia 10 meses al año no está hecho para todos. No tienes algo más tipo La Comarcal o Rivendel? Vivir en Mordor sólo es válido para orcos y gallegos.



Pues ya hace decadas que no vienen inviernos fuertes, con suerte llegas a Diciembre con pocos dias de lluvia, luego de enero a marzo depende pero este año no ha llovido una semana seguida.Y ahora estamos como en verano con algun dia suelto tormentoso.

Depresion es vivir en un zulo, tirarse horas entre el trafico y convivir con moronegros.


----------



## Otto_69 (17 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No es secundario, no, la falta de luz derroye el alma. Y la humedad junto con el frío los huesos.
> 
> Apoyo lo de rusas y ucranianas pero para toda España.



Pues conozco algun pueblo por aqui que de repente han llegado mas de un centenar de ucranianas, donde apenas son unos miles y la mayoria jubilados.


----------



## Otto_69 (17 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> En las ciudades hace menos frío, y en los pisos la temperatura es más constante porque tienes arriba, abajo y a los lados otros pisos con su calefacción también encendida. En la ciudad puedes ir al médico andando, la gente mayor prefiere probarse la ropa antes de comprarla.
> 
> La esperanza de vida en la ciudad es superior a la media de las zonas rurales. Por algo será.



Y el ruido y los ocupas, y los vecinos tocacojones.En Galicia no nieva (a excepcion de unos pocos municipios en las montañas) y tampoco sube de 30º en verano.Gastas mucho menos en calefaccion y el aire acondicionado solo lo tenemos en los coches.

Mapa de esperanza de vida por provincias













El mapa que muestra las provincias con mayor esperanza de vida de España


Los avances en medicina, tecnología y cambios en el modelo productivo han propiciado un aumento de la esperanza de vida en nuestro país




www.cope.es


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2022)

Yo estoy mirando una villa con 3000m cuadrados de terreno y toda la gente me repite que ese jardín será mi muerte. 

He de reconocer que no tengo ni puta idea pero en un principio no lo veo para tanto, hay unos árboles tochos centenarios, unos abetos y unos arces enormes. Y cuatro arreates con arbustos, rosales y cosas asi. 

Enredaderas en los muros y columnas de la casa.

Y luego la finca está rodeada de cipreses de 1890.

Desde la ignorancia....que no digo que no tenga su faena pero tampoco parece para estar liado a jornada completa. 

Si estoy equivocado me gustaría que algún entendido me lo argumente antes de comprar y meter la pata.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## queco (17 May 2022)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo estoy mirando una villa con 3000m cuadrados de terreno y toda la gente me repite que ese jardín será mi muerte.
> 
> He de reconocer que no tengo ni puta idea pero en un principio no lo veo para tanto, hay unos árboles tochos centenarios, unos abetos y unos arces enormes. Y cuatro arreates con arbustos, rosales y cosas asi.
> 
> ...



Dejas uno de estos suelto por ahi y ya.







Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (17 May 2022)

Oir los vecinos discutiendo y truñando manda.


----------



## todoayen (17 May 2022)

Se nota que los jubilados van a Málaga. Es la única oscura de Andalucía
Ah, no, Córdoba también






Coooooordoba?!?!?!


----------



## Beto (18 May 2022)

Ahora no deja de salir propaganda de casas por la zona.
Las voy a poner porque algunas no están mal





__





1.010 Viviendas y casas en venta en Narón | fotocasa


1.010 anuncios de Viviendas y casas en Venta en Narón con fotos. Compara GRATIS los precios de particulares y agencias. ¡Encuentra tu casa ideal!




www.fotocasa.es










__





1.010 Viviendas y casas en venta en Narón | fotocasa


1.010 anuncios de Viviendas y casas en Venta en Narón con fotos. Compara GRATIS los precios de particulares y agencias. ¡Encuentra tu casa ideal!




 www.fotocasa.es









__





1.010 Viviendas y casas en venta en Narón | fotocasa


1.010 anuncios de Viviendas y casas en Venta en Narón con fotos. Compara GRATIS los precios de particulares y agencias. ¡Encuentra tu casa ideal!




www.fotocasa.es









__





1.010 Viviendas y casas en venta en Narón | fotocasa


1.010 anuncios de Viviendas y casas en Venta en Narón con fotos. Compara GRATIS los precios de particulares y agencias. ¡Encuentra tu casa ideal!




www.fotocasa.es














Casa o chalet en venta en Sedes - Pedroso - Doso, A Coruña


CASA DE PIEDRA PARA RESTAURAR EN LA ZONA DE PEDROSO, PROXIMA AL RIO. FINCA DE APROX 1000 METROS CUADRADOS LLANA Y SOLEADA. DISPONE DE AGUA DE POZO




www.fotocasa.es


----------



## Ortegal (18 May 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Ahora no deja de salir propaganda de casas por la zona.
> Las voy a poner porque algunas no están mal
> 
> 
> ...



El día menos pensado sacas a mi aldea macho está en el municipio de valdoviño y es un pequeño paraíso por descubrir.


----------



## Beto (18 May 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> El día menos pensado sacas a mi aldea macho está en el municipio de valdoviño y es un pequeño paraíso por descubrir.



Mi mujer tiene familia gallega y cada vez que vamos vuelvo encantado con la zona, la comida, la gente.... Miras precios de vivienda y son un escándalo comparado con lo que hay aqui


----------



## Otto_69 (18 May 2022)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo estoy mirando una villa con 3000m cuadrados de terreno y toda la gente me repite que ese jardín será mi muerte.
> 
> He de reconocer que no tengo ni puta idea pero en un principio no lo veo para tanto, hay unos árboles tochos centenarios, unos abetos y unos arces enormes. Y cuatro arreates con arbustos, rosales y cosas asi.
> 
> ...








Mejor uno de estos que ya es bastante terreno, tendras que darte unos paseos en el los domingos en primavera, luego en verano por falta de lluvias y en invierno por falta de sol la hierba crece mucho menos.

Los abetos y los arboles centenarios como no se caiga alguna rama no te dan chollo, algo mas arbustos y rosales si quieres tenerlos bonitos.Si no pasas el bicho ese como si fuera la Blitzkrieg y listo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Mejor uno de estos que ya es bastante terreno, tendras que darte unos paseos en el los domingos en primavera, luego en verano por falta de lluvias y en invierno por falta de sol la hierba crece mucho menos.
> 
> Los abetos y los arboles centenarios como no se caiga alguna rama no te dan chollo, algo mas arbustos y rosales si quieres tenerlos bonitos.Si no pasas el bicho ese como si fuera la Blitzkrieg y listo.



Gracias por la información. Me confirmas entonces que no es para tanto.
Claro, si alguien lo quiere tener como los jardines de Versalles.....
Encuentro bastante paralelismo con la exageración de las amas de casa acerca del trabajo que da una casa y yo además de trabajar llevo la mia con 2 niños sin ayuda y con unas horitas a la semana la tengo en condiciones

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ortegal (19 May 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Mi mujer tiene familia gallega y cada vez que vamos vuelvo encantado con la zona, la comida, la gente.... Miras precios de vivienda y son un escándalo comparado con lo que hay aqui



De dónde eres


----------



## Beto (19 May 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> De dónde eres



De Gerona


----------



## bloody_sunday (19 May 2022)

De donde las pastillas de goma.


----------



## Ortegal (19 May 2022)

Beto dijo:


> De Gerona



DIOS te bendiga mucho , cuando quieras te vienes a vivir a Galicia a nosotros nos da igual la política.


----------

